# Explain bit-Torrent here, pls



## shwetanshu (Mar 3, 2005)

Can anybody expalin wat exactly is Bit-Torrent technology and how to use it???


----------



## guest (Mar 3, 2005)

All information about BitTorrent: *dessent.net/btfaq/
BitTorrent Official Site: *www.bittorrent.com/


----------



## drgrudge (Mar 3, 2005)

Bit-torrent is a app with which we can download stuffs, it's  a p2p thing. Same as u can share ur data with ur's peer's ones.

Bit-torrent has mostly illegal stuffs.


----------



## h4xbox (Mar 3, 2005)

i love illegal stuph.. can u pm me if u are afraid to convey thingz in detailed ??


----------



## theraven (Mar 3, 2005)

man everyones doing a good job pointing things out
however i did write on myself ... here goes

*Disclaimer:* Using torrents is LEGAL ...
its what u download that could be ILLEGAL 
Hence be careful how and what you use
I am not responsible on how you use the following information

*Getting to the guide : *

 *What is BitTorrent?* 

BitTorrent is a protocol designed for transferring files. 

It is peer-to-peer (p2p) in nature, as users connect to each other directly to send and receive portions of the file. However, You have to understand the idea behind a torrent is totally different than the conventional p2p we know. There is a central server (called a tracker) which coordinates the action of all such peers. The tracker only manages connections, it does not have any knowledge of the contents of the files being distributed, and therefore a large number of users can be supported with relatively limited tracker bandwidth. 

The key philosophy of BitTorrent is that users should upload (transmit outbound, also called seeding) at the same time they are downloading (receiving inbound, also called leeching). In this manner, network bandwidth is utilized as efficiently as possible. BitTorrent is designed to work better as the number of people interested in a certain file increases, in contrast to other file transfer protocols.

*Glossary:*

*Seeder:* is a person who you're downloading from. A person who has the whole file and is letting people to download from him/her.

*Leecher:* is one who downloads.

*Reseeder:* is one who starts seeding an old torrent on whim/request 

*Peers:* People downloading from you.

*Torrent file:*is what contains the tracker information, and other file information as well as file checking information. 

*Tracker:* The tracker is the backbone to the whole system, your client will announce to the tracker at a designated interval, your current status of the transfer. The tracker will then send you a list of all the people/clients it is tracking, and their status, your client will then decipher this list and contact all the other clients and ask for the pieces you need to complete your download.

(BTW ... you have to click on the torrent ... and then ur torrent software will start the download ... if u have the individual window kind of torrent like bittornado .. then multiple windows will be open .. and ull have to keep these windows open to continue seeding .. if u have something like azureus ... then once the torrent is done .. it moves to the lower frame which is for seeding .... as long as the torrent is there you're seeding ... once u stop .. and remove from list ... yiu are no longer a seeder ) 

 *List of Clients*

BitTorrent Official Client
*www.bitconjurer.org/BitTorrent/download.html 

BitTornado (Formerly Shadow) (RECOMMENDED)
*www.bittornado.com 

Azureus (java client) (RECOMMENDED)
*azureus.sourceforge.net 

UPnP NAT Fast Resume Shad0w
*aaron2003.myftp.org/upnpclient.html 

TorrentStorm
*www.torrentstorm.com 

ABC[Yet Another BitTorrent Client] (RECOMMENDED)
*sourceforge.net/projects/pingpong-abc/ 

BitComet
*www.bitcomet.com 

burst!
*sourceforge.net/projects/burst/ 

XBT Client
*sourceforge.net/projects/xbtt/ 

Torrentopia
*www.torrentopia.com/ 

G3 Torrent
*g3torrent.sourceforge.net/ 

Personal Torrent Collector
*www.ptc-bt.net/ 

Shareaza
*www.shareaza.com/ 

Flash! Torrent (Formerly burst plus!)
*sourceforge.net/projects/burst-plus/ 

TurboBT
*turbobt.sourceforge.net/ 

Effusion (Java Client)
*www.azrael-uk.f2s.com/az/effusion/ 

snark (Java Client)
*www.klomp.org/snark/ 

BTManager
*sourceforge.net/projects/btmanager/ 

SimpleBT
*sourceforge.net/projects/simplebt/ 

BitAnarch
*sourceforge.net/projects/bitanarch/ 

m1lk
*sourceforge.net/projects/m1lk/ 

Bit Spirit
*www.lanspirit.com/bitspirit/index2.htm#Download 

ByteTorrent.BTChange
*sourceforge.net/projects/bytetorrent/ 

BitTorrent Macintosh (Tomato)
*sarwat.net/bittorrent/ 

MarBitTorrent
*www.marbit.com.pl/MBTorrent/start.html 

CTorrent
*ctorrent.sourceforge.net/ 

*Leecher/Bad Clients*

JerkTorrent
This is a known leecher, avoid it

BT++(Sends Bad Data)
*btplusplus.sourceforge.net/

Nova Torrent (Site currently down)
*blackflaw.dyndns.org/

*Torrent Makers/Extras*

TorrentSpy - BitTorrent MetaInfo Handler
*sourceforge.net/projects/torrentspy/ 

MakeTorrent
*sourceforge.net/projects/burst/ 

completedir
*sourceforge.net/projects/bittorrent/

PS: List of torrents has been sourced from zeropaid.com !
A few poitns have been sourced from torrent sites FAQ's as well !


----------



## icecoolz (Mar 3, 2005)

nice one Raven! By the way dont you think you should ask the mods to move the p2p and firewalls tutorial to this section which was posted by alib_i ? Just a thought.


----------



## iinfi (May 18, 2005)

i usually download stuff using e-donkey
now i have downloaded bit-torrent 

now what do i do?


----------



## shwetanshu (May 18, 2005)

May be this will help: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=18712


----------



## Charley (May 25, 2005)

theraven said:
			
		

> BitTorrent Official Client
> *www.bitconjurer.org/BitTorrent/download.html
> 
> BitTornado (Formerly Shadow) (RECOMMENDED)
> ...



Thats a whole lot of clients. I have the Bittorent which I'm using now, but that gives me download speeds of only 1-5 kibs. Wud u recommend me to shift to any of the above mentioned clients, if so which one? Also wud u recommed Bitcomet.


----------



## mak89gt (May 25, 2005)

bitcommet & Shazeara = blacklisted by many trackers, make downloads for others slow, really crappy clients.
recommended = bittornado (crashes on win98 a lot, but not on xp, less cpu usage), azureus (cpu hog), ABC (based on bittornado, more stable)


----------



## Charley (May 26, 2005)

Is it real that Bittornado crashes on Win98 SE..... Oh DAMN!


----------



## mak89gt (May 27, 2005)

use ABC, its also a very good client, and it does not crash, plus its based on bittornado source ^^


----------

